# Building anything with phenolic resin sheets



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I just acquired a large amount of phenolic resin. I have pieces of random size from something like 1'x2' all the way up to 4×4, but I also will be getting quite a few sheets that are 5'x10'. Thicknesses are from 1/4" to 1/2". I've never cut or used the stuff to build anything. Does anyone have any experience using this material to build anything. I envision building some shop fixtures such as cabinets and also table tops and maybe sleds. I'm particularly interested in how cutting went and any joinery methods you have used. Thanks.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

What is construction of your phenolic? 
Typical glass fiber filled black molded plastic core with colored laminate (formica/wilsonart/etc) on top and bottom?

The ZCI sold by Leecarft are typically 1/2" phenolic with edges machined to fit various saws. A few of their job site saw inserts are 3/8" thick. 
They sell panels of the stuff for making jigs. It cuts easily with table saw, almost too easy. Fine tooth cross cut blade will melt edges and leave behind melted plastic stuck to blade guard. I find a course 32 tooth rip blade or 40 tooth combination blade is best. Like cutting any plastic with table saw, the dust/scarf clings to everything, so best way to clean up is vacuum cleaner.

Rockler phenolic router table tops are closer to 1" thick, pretty sure router table top would be possible for 1/2"?

Note: I have seen the stuff get too hot and warp. Needs to be shipped and stored flat. 
Had an extra Leecraft ZCI plate that was hanging off the edge of TS, sitting in AZ summer sunshine all afternoon. Probably hit 150° surface temp as couldn't touch the cast iron saw top with bare hands that day. When I set the ZCI on flat surface, the overhanging portion had a slight bend. The ZCI in saw also dipped down a few thousands after baking in sun. It is reversible; as flipped them over on flat surface, and but back in sun and they became flat again.

Best Luck.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I have read that it can also be cotton fiber. Not sure which mine is. Definitely coated bottom and top like you say. I will try to read the print on backside of panel tomorrow to better identify the product.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Yes, could be glass, cotton, or even wood dust filler. The filler type tends to change the 'strength' properties. Long fiber glass is most rigid, but harder on machining tools, and cut edges can be rough. Cotton is middle strength grade. Wood least rigid, but cheapest and easiest to machine into shapes, and leaves a smoother cut edge.

Another factor with molded plastic laminates is type of surface laminate. Formica sells Formica Compact as typical product. There are other brands too.

Cheers!


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

We used 1/2 phenolic with glass fiber to guard the entrance of a steel levels from the incoming steel flopping around and damaging them both. The stuff was brutal on carbide blades and HSS would dull almost instantly, it also stunk to high heaven when it was being cut too. The cut edge was bad news, it could cut you and make you itch. It used.to be used extensively in the automotive industry for aftermarket throttle body and carburetor spacers giving just a tiny bit more plenum volume which usually was more of a marketing ploy than anything where quantifiable results could be produced.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Bill, when you work it down to a 1" by 1 1/2 to 2" strip let me and Rick know so we can use it for our table saw fence locks. Delta no longer offers strips for it.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

If it comes from US Plastics it splinters like all get out.

Once machined, and sanded back down it behaves very well, for it's thickness versus plywood, and especially MDF it is quite strong. It may as well be considered waterproof, as it doesn't take on, or hold moisture at all.

You've seen it before, it's used on almost all computer boards, and many electronic devices.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Hmm, folks might be confusing two different Phenolic materials? Easy mistake. Let me explain:

Phenolic EPOXY laminate is sheets of cloth (glass, cotton, or paper), heat & compression bonded with phenolic epoxy resin. 
It used to be stuff printed circuit boards used, before a better grade (G10/G12) epoxy replaced it. It is a thermoset material that will not revert back to liquid resin with heating. If you get it to hot, it will bend, or burn; but not melt. This is the stuff US Plastics and others sell as Phenolic laminate sheet stock.

Phenolic PLASTIC laminate is sheet of plastic, often HDPE or plastic resin blend with HDPE, sometimes without but mostly with chopped fiber fillers consisting of glass, cotton, or wood meal; that has sheet phenolic laminate bonded to the two outer surfaces. The core is thermoplastic material, that will 'melt' with enough temperature. The top and bottom layers are similar to kitchen counter material, which is thin Phenolic epoxy sheets with paper core and decorative outer layers. One version of this stuff is sold by Formica as Formica Compact linked above.

Hopefully obvious now, they are different, but sort of same and very confusing without knowing details. :-0)

Trying to figure out which OP had was why I asked my question on top and bottom surfaces?

The phenolic plastic (or resin core) laminates are popular in the industrial kitchen and bath markets for durability, and water resistance. 
Though can easily scratch your initials on the bathroom walls that use the stuff. LOL (not me!)

My assumption was OP had plastic core phenolic plastic core laminate, as he mentioned winning some stuff at auction in another thread post.  The plastic core stuff shows up in auctions occasionally by closed cabinet shops that did industrial work in my area. It handles sort of like wood, but doesn't degrade in a YMCA locker room like wood cabinets.

Hope this helps clear the confusion? 
Cheers!


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

The product I have is Trespa Virtuon. From what I can tell it has wood fiber mesh and not glass. That fares better for my tools when cutting it.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Trespa High Pressure Laminate (HPL) generic description: (from web)

Core is sheets of Kraft paper that are injected with a thermosetting resin, and the surface layers are injected with melamine-based resins. Both sheets are then bound together with heat and pressure to create a homogeneous material.

FWIW: Melamine = phenolic

They are not telling us what the internal resin consists of? But it is different for the different HPL they produce. Wished I lived closer to Bill to grab a panel of 1/2", and play with it. :-(

Best Luck!


----------

